
Europe Isn't Quite Ready for the Sharing Economy - petethomas
http://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2016-06-03/europe-isn-t-quite-ready-for-the-sharing-economy
======
Yaa101
Not if Sharing Economy means that the ones doing the least work get the
biggest share.

